# Large sports jersey display case



## lambert41 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi there, would anyone have a plan to build one? Maybe out of a dark wood like cherry?

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

There is not much to them, just a box with glass and a back.

Here's a few I have built. 32"x36" 4" deep. :smile:


----------

